# Putting TiVo S2 drive in HUMAX S2



## cmarti02 (Feb 6, 2004)

I replaced the 40GB drive in a TiVo TCD24004A with a 320GB drive a while ago, works great. Now the drive in a HUMAX T800 has died (pixelation, freeze ups, reboots). Can I put the 40GB drive from the Tivo S2 into the HUMAX S2? What do I have to do to it first?

TIA, Curtis


----------



## cmarti02 (Feb 6, 2004)

OK, I put the TiVo S2 40GB drive into the HUMAX T800. It doesn't go past the powering up screen. Now what? Do I have to reformat the drive for the HUMAX? What do I use for the reformat?

Do I hook up the HUMAX T800 drive to my laptop and try to make a backup copy with WinMFS? How do I get that image onto the already formatted Tivo S2 drive?

What if the HUMAX T800 drive is dead? Am I SOL?

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You can't swap drives across different platforms/models like that. You'll need a drive image for the Humax to put on that 40gb drive. To do that you can try to use WinMFS to make a backup image of the old drive (if it works) and put it on the 40gb drive. If the original drive is dead, you'll have to find someone willing to give you an image, or check out Instantcake.


----------



## cmarti02 (Feb 6, 2004)

I was able use WinMFS to take a backup of the 80GB drive. I was also able to backup the bootpage and kernel.

I have the 40GB attached now and tried to Restore the Tivo Drive... to it. But, I'm getting an error message,

"Destination drive is too small. You need 160086465 sectors at least."

I'm assuming I have to do something to the 40GB drive first, like reformat it or 'blank' it. If so, how do I do that? What do I use? I don't 'see' the drive in windows. Sorry, not enough experience with that sort of thing.

Thanks for jumping in! :up: Curtis


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to get an image for a 40GB drive.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Whoops, yeah, it didn't occur to me that your drive sizes were different. You can go the other way (smaller drive to larger and expand) but not larger to smaller.


----------

